# Will it come back?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

My nubian doe is lopsided. Much less milk on one side than the other. No problem. She had twins last year and had no problem feeding them both. This year she had a single, and I let her nurse for about 2.5 months without milking. Her smaller side is now very small. I've taken away the kid at night, and she's giving a little over a quart per milking, but I'm only getting an ounce or two from her small side. I can live with that, but I'm concerned about her next kidding and lactation.

Do you think that side will come back? Does the atrophying progress? I know it will never match her good side, but I'd like it to at least come back to prior levels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If no mastitis issues, it should come back as she freshens again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The problem is that her small side is learning to dry up quickly. So you may have a problem with it in the future. Next time, I would be sure to milk out the small side from day one.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You will have to fight to get it to come back and even out. But if its bad enough, it never will when she is totally full. Like how we udder dairy does on show days.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you sure she doesn't have mastitis? Often staph mastitis will only present itself as a lopsided udder. If she has had/does have mastitis some damage has likely already been done and she probably won't ever milk the same on that side.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

She is on her third lactation and she has always been lopsided. I don't think she's had mastitis.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Did she raise a single kid the first year? OR two kids that only wanted to take one side?


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

She had a single the first year, but the kid died shortly after kidding. It never suckled as far as I know. I milked her from day one. The second year she had twins and they nursed both sides as far as I know.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hum... then she really shouldnt be lop sided. The mastitis idea now comes even more into light.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you had her tested for CAE and CL?


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

No. She has never shown any symptoms of either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CaE doesn't always present it self just by looking and sypmtoms can be unknoticable,. I raised a doe for 4 years before her knee swelled up. She tested pos. for CaE. Hinds sight was she never filled to full compacity. Never caught on that she might be CaE pos. Threeothers had no sign whats so ever..healthy, good producers...but Positive. testing is the only way to know for sure. I would also test for mastisis just to rule it out. 

Best wishes


----------

